# Cartier Santos a Scratch Magnet?



## pj1369 (Sep 7, 2011)

Hi all. I’m seriously considering a new Santos Large with Blue Dial. My biggest concern/hesitation is the case and bracelet. Because of the high polish, flatter design I feel like it’s a scratch magnet. Any thoughts and pictures from individuals that have owned the new Santos for a year or longer?


----------



## Seaswirl (Mar 29, 2014)

I’m only 5 months in and so far so good. The bracelet is brushed so I wouldn’t worry to much about it. The bezel is a potential scratch magnet, but mine still looks brand new. I’m sure I just jinxed myself and will mangle it tomorrow. Awesome watch by the way, and I’m thrilled with mine.


----------



## pj1369 (Sep 7, 2011)

Seaswirl said:


> I'm only 5 months in and so far so good. The bracelet is brushed so I wouldn't worry to much about it. The bezel is a potential scratch magnet, but mine still looks brand new. I'm sure I just jinxed myself and will mangle it tomorrow. Awesome watch by the way, and I'm thrilled with mine.


Thanks for the insight on your experience. I think I'm looking to lock this in as a result. I couldn't remember if the bracelet was brushed and that's a game changer. Thank you!!!

I also love that they aren't easy to come by on the grey and used market. There out there but not flooded. Thanks again.


----------



## pj1369 (Sep 7, 2011)

Seaswirl said:


> I'm only 5 months in and so far so good. The bracelet is brushed so I wouldn't worry to much about it. The bezel is a potential scratch magnet, but mine still looks brand new. I'm sure I just jinxed myself and will mangle it tomorrow. Awesome watch by the way, and I'm thrilled with mine.


Any recent pics of your piece that you mind sharing, Seaswirl?


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

Just don't wear it using a 'belt-sander'.


----------



## pj1369 (Sep 7, 2011)

Watchbreath said:


> Just don't wear it using a 'belt-sander'.


Ha! I think I get worried because I was unlucky with my high gloss Panerai. That said, I wonder if more of that had to do with size and thickness especially. I haven't had scratching issues with other less thick pieces (but I couldn't figure if it because of thickness or the harder Rolex steel) and the cartier is under 10mm in thickness so maybe all good...


----------



## Ducatiti (Jun 29, 2015)

I have the TT large since August. No micro scratches as of today considering gold is softer. If you are used to protecting the crystal from banging around for other watches, you should be good.


----------



## cuibonophoto (Dec 28, 2019)

No issues here.









Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## buntafujiwaraaa (Apr 1, 2015)

Whats the strap width of Cartier Santos medium. I can't seems to find any thing regarding that. And does the QuickSwitch means there's no way to buy aftermarket straps?


----------



## pj1369 (Sep 7, 2011)

cuibonophoto said:


> No issues here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful! Love it on the strap. Don't see too many pics on it.


----------



## Pun (Sep 2, 2015)

buntafujiwaraaa said:


> Whats the strap width of Cartier Santos medium. I can't seems to find any thing regarding that. And does the QuickSwitch means there's no way to buy aftermarket straps?


Yes you're right. There is no scope for a aftermarket straps in the proprietary quick switch straps of new Cartier 2018 series watches.


----------



## pj1369 (Sep 7, 2011)

Pun said:


> buntafujiwaraaa said:
> 
> 
> > Whats the strap width of Cartier Santos medium. I can't seems to find any thing regarding that. And does the QuickSwitch means there's no way to buy aftermarket straps?
> ...


That'a disappointing, but worth it given the efficacy of the system. Thanks for this insight. Will be interesting to see if third party ones come to play over time....


----------



## mxdntn (May 15, 2019)

I've had it for about 7 months. I don't bang it around, but even so it has collected very minimal scratches. I thoroughly enjoy the versatility of the watch. I can pop on the bracelet or the leather strap for casual, or a black alligator for more formal occasions. Perfect fit for both!


----------

